# Lost Leopard Gecko!!!



## lynsey1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

This morning I woke up to one of vivs open slightly and my 4 Leo's gone.

After ripping the living-room apart we found 3 of them two hiding behind the vivs and one behind my tv unit.:2thumb:

But I am really panicking now about the other one as they are only a few months old and tbh in that tank shes my fav (rainwater patternless) and to make matters worse my son open the living-room door slightly this morning before we came down and noticed the escapees, and the cat got in!!!

Anyone got any advice on how I can find her?


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

What you could do is put a few hides down also a couple of mewalworms in dishes in each room if any go then you know that he/she is in that room btw i had the same problem in the past when i bred leos hope this helps : victory:


----------



## lynsey1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

XtremeReptiles said:


> What you could do is put a few hides down also a couple of mewalworms in dishes in each room if any go then you know that he/she is in that room btw i had the same problem in the past when i bred leos hope this helps : victory:


Thanks I will do that, I've checked all downstairs as I don't think she could climb the stairs and no sign of her, just the kitchen left to check and I am putting that off incase we squash her moving the oven etc..

I will put dishes down tonight and hopefully we find her, one things for sure my poor cats are not aloud in the house till she's found 

Thanks again


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

lynsey1981 said:


> Thanks I will do that, I've checked all downstairs as I don't think she could climb the stairs and no sign of her, just the kitchen left to check and I am putting that off incase we squash her moving the oven etc..
> 
> I will put dishes down tonight and hopefully we find her, one things for sure my poor cats are not aloud in the house till she's found
> 
> Thanks again


No probs mate hope you find her/him :2thumb:


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

XtremeReptiles said:


> What you could do is put a few hides down also a couple of mewalworms in dishes in each room if any go then you know that he/she is in that room btw i had the same problem in the past when i bred leos hope this helps : victory:


Ditto this but you need to make the hides warm. If you have a spare Matt and stat set it it up near the vivs on the floor. They don't wonder far and will look for warmth. You could use a number of things to create heat, like a Luke warm water bottle.

Phil


----------



## mrNickmuss (Mar 30, 2008)

*Lost Leo*

My son lost his for nine months!!!!!
She was thin but very much alive. Our house is very old no central heating, and is a building site, holes in plasterboard, floorboards up, a real nightmare to try and find a gecko in.
We found her in te kitchen walking across the floor.
Just Make sure you have water available, check out those warm places. Another escapee we found behind the diggy box under the telly.
They will turn up.


----------



## lynsey1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your response, still no joy. I have shut my living room door and put hides and food in the corners so fingers crossed she will be there in the morning. I have also left my cats outside tonight and shut the dogs away, so hopefully she will feel confident to come out if she is around.


----------



## lynsey1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

Still no sign of her I am really starting to panic that the cat got hold of her


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

try in the night when its dark with a torch, usually find mine at 3am.
my hatchling was actually attacking the cats tail in the dark.
weird leo


----------



## lynsey1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been going mad running about with torches and I have about 10 hides around the room, but will try during the night to see if I can see her 
Thanks


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Why not let one of the cat's in a keep following it closely and watch it sniff around to see if it find's anything if that fail's and you have other cat's bring another in and keep trying that untill they find it i'm sure they will especially when it start's to get dark and the gecko start's to move and keep trying the cat's in a different room.
EDIT: Might sound stupid but it just might work.


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

If you got laminate Put talc or flour down to see any movement in rooms if you got carpet try lightly scrunched newspaper to hear any movement? the newspaper thing will probably mean camping on the sofa and being very quiet. 

Best of luck mate, I tore my room apart when it happened to me, not sure how Leo got out but I definitely closed the glass (slightly OCD about closing vivs) but pretty sure sister was pissing about with the viv, she's 22! I have a 3 year old who is more responsible. 

fingers crossed for you


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I've only ever lost two leos, but when they escaped (at different times) I spent days looking for them and never found any. I tried all sorts of stuff to find them, hides on top of heat mats, food traps, flour on the floor, but nothing worked. In the end I found them both around 2-3 weeks after they got out. I would look for them but wouldn't waste to much time doing so, they are bound to show up some time. I found one of mine in the kitchen and the other one in the living room.


----------



## lynsey1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your reply, I will maybe try talc out tomorrow night if I can't see her tonight. 
But at least I know that there is hope she might be OK and just exploring the surroundings. So Fingers crossed we find her soon


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

lynsey1981 said:


> Thanks everyone for your reply, I will maybe try talc out tomorrow night if I can't see her tonight.
> But at least I know that there is hope she might be OK and just exploring the surroundings. So Fingers crossed we find her soon


Honestly though i would try the cat thing when everything is quite.


----------



## lynsey1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

Still no sign of my rainwater albino patternless, think the cat must have got her 
So gutted, now my search is on to find another female rainwater which I am dreading as it was so hard to find her in the first place especially in Scotland


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

dont give up totally, they can turn up 6 months later


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think your cat would of ate it as they normally leave trace's of their prey around E.G. Blood and other body part's plus i couldn't see them eating the bone's to be honest.


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

lynsey1981 said:


> Thanks I will do that, I've checked all downstairs as I don't think she could climb the stairs and no sign of her, just the kitchen left to check and I am putting that off incase we squash her moving the oven etc..
> 
> I will put dishes down tonight and hopefully we find her, one things for sure my poor cats are not aloud in the house till she's found
> 
> Thanks again


You'll be surprised how well leos can climb, it's the getting back down again they don't do very well.

I once let my leo wander around the living room for 5 mins watching him the whole time. He started climbing up the curtain, so I kept my hands underneath him incase he fell and at 1/3 the way up I decided it would be best not to see just far he can get :whistling2:


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

i lost all my ackies few months back same thing door left slightly open found 2 allmost imediately other one turned up as few days later sitting on top of the viv downstairs from where it got out fingers crossed for you i know what your going through


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Give Kerry97 i PM she's managed to loose both of our Leos, 1 of them twice.

Apparently my fault but she's tried pretty much everything should have some tips.


----------



## leehanson89 (Aug 30, 2011)

Try putting a little flour down, then if she walks over it you can track her.

Good luck!!


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Hard to tell the difference between loose bugs and gecko tracks unless they drag their tail.
Have tried masking tape folded over and taped in a line so an insect isn't big heavy enough to move it but a gecko climbing over will.


----------



## lynsey1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tips everyone, still no sign of her hoping Santa delivers her back, that would be the best pressie ever....


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 19, 2011)

i hope you find her soon


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

BoscMonster said:


> Give Kerry97 i PM she's managed to loose both of our Leos, 1 of them twice.
> 
> Apparently my fault but she's tried pretty much everything should have some tips.


Yes I did lose her the first time but the second time we dont know how they got out since i distinctly remember closing the door and BoscMonster said he had to open the door to find they had gone so i dont know how they got out the second time.

Yes OB or Bare Grylls as she is dubbed for her antics is still on the lose since end of June. I have put flour down and tape, left mealies out, i have wrapped a hot water bottle in a towel with another towel draped over it for her to climb into, i have torn the living room, bedrooms, kitchen and cupboards apart and still nothing. Sadly i have to move out of this house this week so my landlady who will still be living here will be instructed to keep and eye out for her..... however i do feel we have lost her due to the mount of moving around in the house we have done and the lack of tracks in the flour unlike last time.....

Unfortunately, the flour trick will only let you know where he/she is, you then have to catch it.... First time ours got out we saw tracks aroung the chair in the living room, but found her under one night just coming out from under the washing machine..... so unless you actually see it you may not find it.... it may be a case of one day your sitting watching tv and it will walk across the floor....

Good luck i hope you find your gecko...


----------



## bailey24 (Jan 17, 2018)

Try checking for some holes the leo could get into. And if there are, I recommend renting or buying an inspection cam (that's what I'm using cuz I'm too trying to find my leo, Flare). Another method I'm using is to trap it. Here's a video on how to make it https://youtu.be/fp0sRmpy5xM

PS in the trap, I recommend using live food like mealworms or others. And also let some crickets loose in the house so she stays safe.


----------



## bailey24 (Jan 17, 2018)

Try checking for some holes the leo could get into. And if there are, I recommend renting or buying an inspection cam (that's what I'm using cuz I'm too trying to find my leo, Flare). Another method I'm using is to trap it. Here's a video on how to make it https://youtu.be/fp0sRmpy5xM

PS in the trap, I recommend using live food like mealworms or others. And also let some crickets loose in the house so she stays safe.

Anyways, good luck! And wish me good luck on finding my leo.


----------

